# El estabilizador hace parpadear mi pantalla



## DeadlyKiller (Feb 24, 2019)

Hola, hace un mes compré un estabilizador marca Forza de 8 tomas solo para mi pc, entonces cuando lo estaba usando para jugar,  la pantalla del monitor se apagó sólo y se prendió al momento (pestañar), también pasaba lo mismo cuando navega en internet. El intervalo para que suceda el pestañeo era al azar. Luego fui a que me cambiaran por uno igual al soporte técnico donde lo compré. Ya me dieron otro pero hasta ahora solo ha tenido un pestañeo al usar el navegador Chrome, es normal que el estabilizador haga eso con la pc? Ya que al reemplazarlo por un supresor de picos ésto no pasaba.
Psdta: Al momento del pestañeo el estabilizador suena como un "click"


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2019)

Hola, lo que comentas es algo inusual.
Lo que ocurre durante el click, es que la fuente del monitor no logra sostener las tensiones para el funcionamiento del mismo.
Has lo sig. conecta el monitor por fuera del estabilizador, dejando al resto cómo está.
Y vé que ocurre cuándo se produce el click.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Feb 24, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, lo que comentas es algo inusual.
> Lo que ocurre durante el click, es que la fuente del monitor no logra sostener las tensiones para el funcionamiento del mismo.
> Has lo sig. conecta el monitor por fuera del estabilizador, dejando al resto cómo está.
> Y vé que ocurre cuándo se produce el click.



Gracias por responderme, el monitor nunca ha estado enchufado al estabilizador porque su enchufe no entra (es muy ancho). El monitor lo conecto directo al tomacorriente de la casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2019)

Si parpadea el monitor sin estar conectado al estabilizador , o es una falta de imagen de la PC o es un mini corte eléctrico .que afecta a ambos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2019)

Pues entonces hay una interferencia en la señal de vídeo.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 24, 2019)

quizas en vez de reles para computar las tensiones usan triacs, entonce los armónicos de las fuentes switching conmutan más de un triac haciendo que parpadee el lcd


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2019)

Estoy pensando en algo poco probable, pero puede darse.
Quizás, la línea eléctrica tiene un falso contacto en el vivo o neutro, al producirse la conmutación en el estabilizador, hace caer brevemente todo lo que está conectado aguas abajo. 
Intenta conectar todo el sistema en otra parte del inmueble usando un prolongador, así no tienes que trasladar todo.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (May 2, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> quizas en vez de reles para computar las tensiones usan triacs, entonce los armónicos de las fuentes switching conmutan más de un triac haciendo que parpadee el lcd


cómo es esto?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si parpadea el monitor sin estar conectado al estabilizador , o es una falta de imagen de la PC o es un mini corte eléctrico .que afecta a ambos.


Cómo puedo solucionar eso?


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Estoy pensando en algo poco probable, pero puede darse.
> Quizás, la línea eléctrica tiene un falso contacto en el vivo o neutro, al producirse la conmutación en el estabilizador, hace caer brevemente todo lo que está conectado aguas abajo.
> Intenta conectar todo el sistema en otra parte del inmueble usando un prolongador, así no tienes que trasladar todo.


Pero solo parpadea el monitor no se apaga la pc (que sí está conectado al estabilizador, mi monitor no). Conectando mi monitor y mi pc (gabinete) pasa lo mismo, parpadea solo el monitor.


----------



## capitanp (May 2, 2020)

y ya que respondiste con un delay de mas de un año, porque le pones un estabilizador a la computadora?
si tu respuesta es baja tension, la tension tendria que ser menor a 180V para justificar el uso de un ''estabilizador" (elevador) de tensión y en consecuencia con tensiones menores a 180V dudo que funcionen correctamente


----------



## DeadlyKiller (May 2, 2020)

Cuando mido la tension de mi casa da alrededor de 220V (soy de Perú), lo compré para que protega mi pc  me lo recomendaron


----------



## capitanp (May 2, 2020)

No!


----------



## DeadlyKiller (May 3, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pues entonces hay una interferencia en la señal de vídeo.


Cómo soluciono eso?


capitanp dijo:


> No!


 ?
Así está por dentro, a simple vista todo está b*ie*n.
Psdta.: La segunda imagen son conectores para linea telefónica parece pero al abrir el estabilizador, estas no están conectadas a nada (foto3)


----------



## Heris (Abr 2, 2022)

A mi me pasa igual, tambien pasa que en el monitor por momentos el estabilizador hace click y salen unas lineas en el monitor, todo esto en segundos. Le comente a el soporte y me dijieron que lo que hacia era proteger la pantalla.
No sabria si es verdad o mentira.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 2, 2022)

No sé como es en Peru, pero si se como tiene que ser.
Una PC tiene su propio estabilizador interno (su propia fuente) y la mayoria de los monitores también, por ende, no se necesitan de esas COSAS.
Cuando no llegan al tomacorrientes los 220VCA ó 110VCA que corresponden según cada caso, se tiene bajones de tensión, por defectos en la instalación o porque el servicio es defectuoso.
Si el servicio es defectuoso y no se puede solucionar, el TODO pasa a ser mas importante que la PARTE, en este caso la PC u otro electrodoméstico.
Antes de salir a comprar paliativos como este supuesto estabilizador (muy pequeño para mi gusto), hay que solucionar la bajada general de línea.

Los estabilizadores son paliativos, no son perfectos, tratan de soportar la tormenta y los realmente buenos estabilizadores, la mayoría no van a poder pagarlo. Para una casa típica, tendría que ser un estabilizador /elevador de 15KVA o cerca, según los consumos, pero nada es perfecto, lo perfecto debería ser, el servicio que provee la empresa.   
Si usted insiste en continuar con este pequeño estabilizador, los demas consumos de vuestra casa, van a seguir afectandolo, cada vez que enciende la heladera o el aire acondicionado...resuelva el TODO. Saludos


----------

